# Viewing GBAtemp from mobile



## BORTZ (May 13, 2013)

Whats are the different methods of viewing GBAtemp from a mobile device? Heres what ive come up with.

EDIT: Ok tapatalk
-works great
-was free for a day so I grabbed it. Or maybe its free for now. I dont know.
-handles everything like i asked. 
-the only thing i cant seem to get are "notifications" like the full site. I cant see if someone quoted me or anything. or liked my posts. 

THIS
http://xenforo.com/community/resour...enforo-ios-android-blackberry-mobile-app.263/
Seems to be the official plugin for mobile xenforo. Is it free or what? Why dont we have this?

Through a default browser
-On Android, you can easily do it, but my phone is bigger than most (Razr HD) but you still have to zoom in to read posts. When posting, the screen zooms in unnecessarily, and makes it hard to work with. Sigs take up SO much room its insane, and there is no way to just "ignore sigs" like IPB.
-Home screen is un-rearrangable, at least for me, or maybe im doing something wrong.
-Alerts are a hassle, because the browser version, they are "mouse over, drop down". on mobile, you have to tap and wait, and i usually miss, going to the search panel.

Are there "Forum" viewing apps that support Xenofro? I know IPB V4 used to be view able with the Tapatalk, but i remember the app being garbage and NOT FREE. I think there was another one... "Forum Runner" or something for XF, but i dont know about that one either. Then again we had mobile skins for GBAtemp back then too. soo.

Is there a mobile skin in the works? Or is my best bet to be going with a forum viewer app?

What would be even better, is if someone (staff or otherwise), could code a GBAtemp app. I know that requires time, effort, and know how, and lots of people have little of that.


----------



## DaggerV (May 13, 2013)

I was quite happy with Tapatalk, not to mention free on amazon today.


----------



## Chary (May 13, 2013)

As stated, Tapatalk works good. A GBAtemp mobile app would be awesome though, since I usually view this site via my iPad.


----------



## BORTZ (May 13, 2013)

Tapatalk free? Link please?

Mobile skin would be great, the only reason id love to see an app, is to i can get notification from GBAtemp on my phone.


----------



## DaggerV (May 13, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/QUOORD-SYSTEMS-LIMITED-Taptalk-Developement/dp/B0055ELS7U/



Here you go.


----------



## Rydian (May 13, 2013)

Whoo, grabbed it, now I can see what people love about it without committing myself mentally to using it.


----------



## BORTZ (May 13, 2013)

Well. I'm posting this from tapatalk. I might have to spring for a theme thing, this orange is horrid.


----------



## DaggerV (May 13, 2013)

Check settings, mine isn't orange at all.


----------



## pwsincd (May 13, 2013)

http://xenforo.com/community/resour...enforo-ios-android-blackberry-mobile-app.263/


----------



## BORTZ (May 14, 2013)

DaggerV said:


> Check settings, mine isn't orange at all.


Ah ha. That fixed things. So is that plug in for us or the staff to install on the website?


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 14, 2013)

Yea this site is annoying to use on the go, my blackberry hates it and runs out of memory errors if I have JavaScript enabled on the site with it though I think it's blackberrys browser on os6 that causes it as the phone is not out of memory when that happens.

My iPhone is ok on safari with the temp but some options are a pain to use like alerts and opera mini crashes often on the temp


----------



## BORTZ (May 14, 2013)

Well your problem is probably that you are using a blackberry  no its a mobile eyesore from anywhere really, but tapatalk seems to have fixed most everything for me.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 14, 2013)

Blackberry ain't bad to be honest with ya just not very good for games so as smart phones there fine to me  on topic though...

Ever try the DS Browser on the temp? Lets just say get a cup of tea and shit it takes over 10 mind to get the main page kinda up LOL


----------



## BORTZ (May 14, 2013)

Lol why would you do that to yourself?


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 14, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Lol why would you do that to yourself?


Curiosity killed the husky

It happened just after getting my 3in1 I was trying the DS browser XD


----------



## BORTZ (May 16, 2013)

Ok so heres the problem im experiencing. On the Tapatalk, I get "alerted" when someone responds to a topic am following, but not when i get likes or quoted. Is there something im doing wrong? Thats kind central to keeping on top of my discussions I would like to be part of. 

Also, can someone on the staff look at the link that I and pshswind or whoever posted about Xenforo's mobile package. Does that cost something? Or is our forum too customized to do that? Whats the deal, cause GBAtemp is a wreck on mobile.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (May 16, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> Sigs take up SO much room its insane, and there is no way to just "ignore sigs" like IPB.


Actually there is, in the preferences.
But you probably won't need to know what since you switched over to Tapatalk.


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 16, 2013)

A mobile theme was the first thing I asked for when the site was last revamped.  Posted once a week or so for a while looking for updates until I finally gave up...  I bought the Tapatalk app forever ago but didn't care much for the interface.  Just been viewing the full site on my iPhone for the past few months...


----------



## BORTZ (May 16, 2013)

Pingouin7 said:


> Actually there is, in the preferences.
> But you probably won't need to know what since you switched over to Tapatalk.


Ooh, I mean I did see that. I don't want to ignore all sigs, with IPB we had the option to ignore specific members and specific sigs. I'm not using tapTalk exclusively either, a majority still happens laptop side. 




wrettcaughn said:


> A mobile theme was the first thing I asked for when the site was last revamped.  Posted once a week or so for a while looking for updates until I finally gave up...  I bought the Tapatalk app forever ago but didn't care much for the interface.  Just been viewing the full site on my iPhone for the past few months...


 oh you poor thing. Well id like to push again, seeing as there is a lreadily available pluggin for use, we just don't have it. And not having a proper way to check notifications through tapTalk is killing me.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 16, 2013)

Problem is when they enable that annoying plugin it also becomes an advertisement for taptalk :/ (if you dont have it and you try to get into the forum it tells you that this site uses tapatalk and a link to there app) a generalized mobile version too at least would help


----------



## BORTZ (May 13, 2013)

Whats are the different methods of viewing GBAtemp from a mobile device? Heres what ive come up with.

EDIT: Ok tapatalk
-works great
-was free for a day so I grabbed it. Or maybe its free for now. I dont know.
-handles everything like i asked. 
-the only thing i cant seem to get are "notifications" like the full site. I cant see if someone quoted me or anything. or liked my posts. 

THIS
http://xenforo.com/community/resour...enforo-ios-android-blackberry-mobile-app.263/
Seems to be the official plugin for mobile xenforo. Is it free or what? Why dont we have this?

Through a default browser
-On Android, you can easily do it, but my phone is bigger than most (Razr HD) but you still have to zoom in to read posts. When posting, the screen zooms in unnecessarily, and makes it hard to work with. Sigs take up SO much room its insane, and there is no way to just "ignore sigs" like IPB.
-Home screen is un-rearrangable, at least for me, or maybe im doing something wrong.
-Alerts are a hassle, because the browser version, they are "mouse over, drop down". on mobile, you have to tap and wait, and i usually miss, going to the search panel.

Are there "Forum" viewing apps that support Xenofro? I know IPB V4 used to be view able with the Tapatalk, but i remember the app being garbage and NOT FREE. I think there was another one... "Forum Runner" or something for XF, but i dont know about that one either. Then again we had mobile skins for GBAtemp back then too. soo.

Is there a mobile skin in the works? Or is my best bet to be going with a forum viewer app?

What would be even better, is if someone (staff or otherwise), could code a GBAtemp app. I know that requires time, effort, and know how, and lots of people have little of that.


----------



## tj_cool (May 16, 2013)

We're note really working on our own mobile version right now I'm afraid.
The next XenForo version is possibly going to have a responsive theme, but we have no idea when it'll be released.



Kouen Hasuki said:


> Problem is when they enable that annoying plugin it also becomes an advertisement for taptalk :/ (if you dont have it and you try to get into the forum it tells you that this site uses tapatalk and a link to there app) a generalized mobile version too at least would help


I disabled that message when tapatalk was installed.
At least it should be disabled.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 16, 2013)

tj_cool said:


> We're note really working on our own mobile version right now I'm afraid.
> The next XenForo version is possibly going to have a responsive theme, but we have no idea when it'll be released.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh that was the other thing that bothered me but the one I meant was this one


----------



## tj_cool (May 16, 2013)

That message shouldn't appear on this forum.
I've never seen it. I'm on android though but that normally shouldn't matter.
I completely removed the "tapatalkdetect.js" file.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (May 16, 2013)

hehe thats all good then, Its a large annoyance to me and I have come to dispise Tapatalk as much as Netflix for all the advertising xD


----------



## BORTZ (May 16, 2013)

I don't think you would see it if you were not taken to a mobile gbatemp.

EDIT: actually maybe you would. Tj_ usually knows what hes talking about. So you are saying that new newer version of Xen would have a mobile side like built in, so when we upgraded we would already have a mobile version?

I guess the only thing i cant really do with the tapatalk mobile version is check my notifications.


----------



## wrettcaughn (May 20, 2013)

Okay, Tapatalk on iOS is way better now than it was when I first tried it out...

@Bortz
Are you using Tapatalk 1 or 2?  Tapatalk has an option to enable notifications for likes, quotes, etc...  Can't tell you if it works though because people generally don't like me...


----------



## BORTZ (May 20, 2013)

Checking the Google Play store only brings up one Tapatalk app. There might be a 1 and 2 on iOS but not on the Android market. Can you maybe screen shot the option for likes and quotes? I cant seem to find it anywhere.

Maybe there isnt the option for android, which stinks because I can check tapatalk all day on my phone, never getting any word that someone like something i said or quoted it, then when i log on i have like 35 notifications.


----------

